# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Rep. Amash votes on two Iran sanction bills

## tsai3904

http://www.facebook.com/repjustinama...29045273775201




> Here's the roll call for the motion to suspend the rules and pass H R 1905, Iran Threat Reduction Act of 2011. Iran's pursuit of nuclear weapons poses a serious threat to our country's security, and I support economic sanctions against Iran. I am concerned by this bill's authorization of federal funding for "pro-democracy" groups within Iran. The federal government has a mixed record of funding these types of groups. Some of the funding has undermined the groups' efforts; some has gone to groups that turned against the U.S. I voted no. It passed 410-11.


Roll Call 927
H R 1905



http://www.facebook.com/repjustinama...16173911794979




> Here's the roll call for the motion to suspend the rules and pass H R 2105, Iran, North Korea, and Syria Nonproliferation Reform and Modernization Act of 2011. The bill authorizes sanctions against foreign-based companies that have traded with the sanctioned countries in nuclear, biological, and chemical weapons technology. Also, the U.S. government is prohibited from cooperating on nuclear technology with countries that have helped the sanctioned countries with that technology. I voted yes. It passed 418-2.


Roll Call 928
H R 2105

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

On one he voted yes, on the other no.

This is an issue of disagreement, but I still love and support Amash.

(For me personally, no biggie, for others it is important)

----------


## ZanZibar

Remember sanctions are not an act of war in and of themselves. They are often a prelude to war but they are not an actual act of war. In other words, they may not be very libertarian, but they are at least Constitutional.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

It's pretty sad that after Ron leaves the Congress after this term, there won't be a single non-interventionist in the entire freaking Congress unless Kwiatkowski makes it in.

----------


## 1836

> http://www.facebook.com/repjustinama...29045273775201
> 
> 
> 
> Roll Call 927
> H R 1905
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually think Amash is right about sanctions against foreign companies that trade weapons with hostile nations. It is a toss-up kind of issue, where you could make a good argument for not doing it, but if we were to pursue a policy of deterrence, as opposed to an interventionist foreign policy, that's the kind of policy we might need to really make a strong point about an international situation without going to war.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> I actually think Amash is right about sanctions against foreign companies that trade weapons with hostile nations. It is a toss-up kind of issue, where you could make a good argument for not doing it, but if we were to pursue a policy of deterrence, as opposed to an interventionist foreign policy, that's the kind of policy we might need to really make a strong point about an international situation without going to war.


Good points.

----------


## eduardo89

> I actually think Amash is right about sanctions against foreign companies that trade weapons with hostile nations. It is a toss-up kind of issue, where you could make a good argument for not doing it, but if we were to pursue a policy of deterrence, as opposed to an interventionist foreign policy, that's the kind of policy we might need to really make a strong point about an international situation without going to war.


How exactly is Iran a hostile nation? Last I saw its the US threatening to bomb them, not the other way around...

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> How exactly is Iran a hostile nation? Last I saw its the US threatening to bomb them, not the other way around...


Sponsoring terrorism.

Don't foll yourself...they are hostile.

----------


## Justinfrom1776

> Sponsoring terrorism.
> 
> Don't fool yourself...they are hostile.


You always hear on Fox and CNN how Iran supports Hezbollah but I've never seen any evidence of this... I believe that sanctions are an act of war and they always impact the innocent the most.. I disagree with his vote

----------


## Justinfrom1776

Remember those election protests when Ahmadinejad was re-elected?  Attack Iran and those young people will rally behind him.. Leave them alone and they will be the next Egypt.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> You always hear on Fox and CNN how Iran supports Hezbollah but I've never seen any evidence of this... I believe that sanctions are an act of war and they always impact the innocent the most.. I disagree with his vote


It is common knowledge. 

"State-sponsored terrorism came in the middle-1970s, and ... its heyday was in the 1980s and early-'90s. And typically, the definition of a state sponsor of terrorism is a country that uses surrogates as its weapon to attack other people. The primary example to this day is Iran and Lebanese Hezbollah. Hezbollah, in the nomenclature of the discussion, would be the surrogate of Iran." -Michael Scheuer

----------


## eduardo89

> You always hear on Fox and CNN how Iran supports Hezbollah but I've never seen any evidence of this... I believe that sanctions are an act of war and they always impact the innocent the most.. I disagree with his vote


Even if they sponsor Hezbollah, how is that hostile to the united states?

----------


## eduardo89

> Sponsoring terrorism.
> 
> Don't foll yourself...they are hostile.




The US and Israel are the largest state sponsors of terrorism. Israel only exists because of terrorist policies and it's control
Of US foreign policy. Congress has no right to take a moral high ground here. The US kills more innocent people every month than Iran's so called "terrorist" puppets have ever killed.

----------


## enjerth

> You always hear on Fox and CNN how Iran supports Hezbollah but I've never seen any evidence of this... I believe that sanctions are an act of war and they always impact the innocent the most.. I disagree with his vote


From the summary above, it's not sanctions on any country, but on foreign companies. FWIW.

----------


## eduardo89

> And typically, the definition of a state sponsor of terrorism is a country that uses surrogates as its weapon to attack other people.


Sounds a lot like us foreign policy to me.

Mujahideen, Iran-Iraq war, Israel, Mubarak, Saudis, Ali Abdullah Saleh, Contras, CIA installed dictators And US trained death squads in Latin America, Operatiom Condor, the list goes on...

----------


## brandon

Very disappointing.

----------


## Karsten

> It's pretty sad that after Ron leaves the Congress after this term, there won't be a single non-interventionist in the entire freaking Congress unless Kwiatkowski makes it in.


This.

----------


## GuerrillaXXI

> The US and Israel are the largest state sponsors of terrorism. Israel only exists because of terrorist policies and it's control
> Of US foreign policy. Congress has no right to take a moral high ground here. The US kills more innocent people every month than Iran's so called "terrorist" puppets have ever killed.


Agreed 100%.

----------


## qh4dotcom

> It's pretty sad that after Ron leaves the Congress after this term, there won't be a single non-interventionist in the entire freaking Congress unless Kwiatkowski makes it in.


I agree....look at what Amash said on his Facebook page....never thought he would fall for the Iran propaganda




> Iran's pursuit of nuclear weapons poses a serious threat to our country's security, and I support economic sanctions against Iran.

----------


## musicmax

Baby.  Bathwater.

Amash is one of the good ones.  As far as I know he is unique in his method of going on the record with vote explanations like this.  The bill he voted for appears to be more narrowly drawn than the one he voted against.

----------


## nayjevin

A minority of Americans (congress) has no natural right to dictate these actions on the rest of us.

----------


## ExPatPaki

> The US kills more innocent people every month than Iran's so called "terrorist" puppets have ever killed.


The US supports supports the terrorist group Jundullah which has killed over 80 Iranians worshiping at mosques in their own country.

The US also supports an Islamic Marxist terrorist group known as the MEK, as well as the Kurdish terrorist group, the PJAK.

----------


## Inny Binny

Nevermind all these small terror groups - I point toward the murder of quarter a million Japanese as a rather clear example of US terrorism.

----------


## kylejack

> Sponsoring terrorism.
> 
> Don't foll yourself...they are hostile.


This father was killed yesterday in Iran, almost certainly by the CIA or Mossad. 



Who is a terrorist?

----------


## Aden

For thousands of years it was considered civilized to not kill civilians, or harm them by blocking food and water supplies.  Since WWII the U.S. government has slaughtered millions of civilians with their "smart weapons," and convinced American citizens (including some here) that sanctions are not an act of war.

----------


## bolil

> Nevermind all these small terror groups - I point toward the murder of quarter a million Japanese as a rather clear example of US terrorism.


Yeah, Id like to add that the other options would have likely resulted in a larger loss of life: Invasion? certainly.  Siege? certainly... this doesn't make what happened right though.

----------


## boneyard bill

First Rand and now Amash. I guess ambition tops reality. There is really no reason for increasing the sanctions on Iran. This is depressing. I can hope they will show more backbone in the future. They've been good so far, but this raises alarm bells. You can't fight the propaganda if you buy into it.

----------


## angelatc

> Remember sanctions are not an act of war in and of themselves. .


Ron Paul says that sanctions are an act of war.

----------


## thoughtomator

Sanctions ARE an act of war, it is the use of force to interrupt the free flow of commerce.

----------


## JJ2

> Remember those election protests when Ahmadinejad was re-elected?  Attack Iran and those young people will rally behind him.. Leave them alone and they will be the next Egypt.


The next Egypt? You mean the Muslim Brotherhood and Al Qaeda will take over?

----------


## compromise

> This father was killed yesterday in Iran, almost certainly by the CIA or Mossad. 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is a terrorist?


Oh lord, Lowkey, number 1 anti-capitalist idiot and shill for Chavez and Castro.

----------


## itshappening

"Iran's pursuit of nuclear weapons poses a serious threat to our country's security, and I support economic sanctions against Iran."

There is NO evidence to suggest they're pursuing nuclear WEAPONS, they are pursuing nuclear technology to provide cheaper electricity for their sprawling nation and lessen their dependence on Oil which they would rather export, this is their right as signatories of the Nuclear non-proliferation treaty.

Someone should set Amash straight on this. 

Furthermore, sanctions harm the poor people and middle class, not the elite in power who are rich and powerful enough to circumvent them. 

There is no evidence that they work and lots of evidence to suggest they hurt poor people i.e in Iraq, many children died due to lack of medical treatment and access to pharmaceuticals while the elite went to private hospitals elsewhere and robbed the oil for food program.

----------


## compromise

> "Iran's pursuit of nuclear weapons poses a serious threat to our country's security, and I support economic sanctions against Iran."
> 
> There is NO evidence to suggest they're pursuing nuclear WEAPONS, they are pursuing nuclear technology to provide cheaper electricity for their sprawling nation and lessen their dependence on Oil which they would rather export, this is their right as signatories of the Nuclear non-proliferation treaty.
> 
> Someone should set Amash straight on this. 
> 
> Furthermore, sanctions harm the poor people and middle class, not the elite in power who are rich and powerful enough to circumvent them. 
> 
> There is no evidence that they work and lots of evidence to suggest they hurt poor people i.e in Iraq, many children died due to lack of medical treatment and access to pharmaceuticals while the elite went to private hospitals elsewhere and robbed the oil for food program.






Amash addressed your concerns in this video.

----------


## itshappening

my problem is : 

* "Iran's pursuit of nuclear weapons poses a serious threat to our country's security, and I support economic sanctions against Iran."*

Did he really say or write that?  If he so he needs to be educated because it sounds like he's fallen for propaganda there as there is no evidence to suggest they're seeking nuclear weapons only nuclear technology of the peaceful variety which they're allowed to do under the international treaties they have signed.

I've not read the bill so it could be innocuous in the grand scheme of things.  In the video he claims the sanctions apply to "weapons of mass destruction" which is far less worse than medical equipment and food I suppose.

----------


## 1836

> my problem is : 
> 
> * "Iran's pursuit of nuclear weapons poses a serious threat to our country's security, and I support economic sanctions against Iran."*
> 
> Did he really say or write that?  If he so he needs to be educated because it sounds like he's fallen for propaganda there as there is no evidence to suggest they're seeking nuclear weapons only nuclear technology of the peaceful variety which they're allowed to do under the international treaties they have signed.
> 
> I've not read the bill so it could be innocuous in the grand scheme of things.  In the video he claims the sanctions apply to "weapons of mass destruction" which is far less worse than medical equipment and food I suppose.


...

----------

